# Honour in Death



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

“General, here they come.”

General Burdon turned from his gathered officers at the call. Major Kalen stood slightly apart from the group, facing the entrance to the loading bay. He looked ill at ease in the dress uniform he wore for the occasion.

The General followed his gaze across the bay, through the hazy integrity field that kept out the cold of the void. The world of Dayger’s Folly, so recently a nightmare battlefield for his men, was a silver and green disk hanging in the distance, but his attention was drawn to the menacing shapes of the Astartes strike cruiser _Hunter_, and her escorts floating in high orbit around the planet.

It took him a few moments to discern what Major Kalen’s bionic eye had spotted before everyone else. Three red darts in an arrowhead formation streaked from the cruiser towards the Stout Resistance, the sturdy transport ship that had been the home of the Etruscan XII Imperial Guard regiment for the last eight standard years since the regiment’s founding on Etrusca. He turned back to the assembled officers. “Gentlemen, ready your troops.” 

The commanders saluted and hurried to their assembled units, stood at parade rest the length of the loading bay. To assemble the regiment in its entirety the bay had been cleared of the fleet of landing barges that were its normal tenants, but even this cavernous space was a tight squeeze for the almost seven thousand men fit enough to gather for what was a singular honour about to be bestowed on them, especially as an area at one end of the bay was left clear for the approaching Thunderhawks to land.

General Burdon was left standing with his adjutant, Captain Hist, and Major Kalen, who hadn’t moved from his position. The General smiled. “Well boys, best side out now.” He addressed the commander of his storm troopers, “Kalen, I’m ordering you to smile if you are called. I’ll not have the Brother-Captain think we are as dour a lot as he and his brethren. Understood?” 

Kalen turned to him and grimaced, the closest approximation of a smile the heavy ridge of scar tissue running down the left side of his face would allow. He grunted and stared at a chuckling Captain Hist before he answered the General, “ Damn it, Haestus, you know I don’t want to be here. I’m no good at this whole parade ground business.”

For any other man in the regiment, addressing a superior in such a manner would have resulted in a lengthy stay in the brig after a period of “re-education” by the regimental Commissars, but the easy comradeship between the three men was evident. They had known each other for nearly twenty five years, the first ten of which had seen them serve side by side in the same storm trooper company that Kalen now commanded.

The General’s adjutant suppressed his obvious delight at Kalen’s discomfort, and answered instead. “Because the mighty Astartes asked for the most handsome, bravest, most personable example of Etruscan manhood to present him with an award for bravery.” He paused, “Unfortunately he was unavailable, so we’re stuck with you.”
General Burdon let out a booming peal of laughter, drawing looks from the troops closest to them, coincidentally Kalen’s grizzled company of storm trooper veterans. 

Flashing yellow lights accompanied by a klaxon sounding indicated the imminent docking of the ships carrying Captain Maintz, battle captain of the third company of the Exorcists Chapter and his honour guard. Major Kalen stared balefully at Captain Hist. “ I’ll see you in the practice hall.” he threatened companionably, saluted the General and moved to join his men.

General Burdon marched towards the landing area as, one after the other, three blood red Thunderhawks breached the integrity field and vectored slowly to present their boarding ramps towards the assembled troops. Despite himself, Burdon felt a chill pass through him as he eyed the horned skull symbol of the Exorcists emblazoned on the sides of the gunships. Suppressing a shiver, he stepped forward as the three boarding ramps dropped simultaneously. A short peal of thunder rang out as seven thousand men snapped to attention behind him.

After a brief pause a squad of space marines emerged from the gunships to the left and right, and, with the precision of clockwork soldiers, took up position on either side of the ramp of the centre Thunderhawk. When they were in place, the mightiest warrior General Burdon had ever met emerged into view.

Captain Giaus Maintz stomped down the ramp, his broad face set in a scowl. Like any Space Marine, he was a hugely imposing figure in his own right, but Burdon had seen the power and ferocity contained in that suit of ceramite armour at first hand. He was not ashamed to admit that it had scared him like nothing else he had encountered in more than three decades of loyal service to the Emperor. 

As with all Imperial Guardsmen, Burdon had heard the countless tales and seen the giant frescoes depicting the mighty Adeptus Astartes in battle, but had never seen one in the flesh. He had known they were super human beings, the most sharply honed weapon in the Imperium’s vast armoury, but had always assumed the depictions had been exaggerated for effect. 

Well, now I know better, he mused to himself as Captain Maintz strode towards him. The artists and story tellers hadn’t done them justice. 

Just as Burdon thought Maintz was going to walk right over him, the marine stopped dead in his tracks. Once more the General was struck by the sheer size of these warriors. He was not a short man, but his eyes barely reached the golden skull set into the breastplate now only a metre from him. He felt like he was standing in the shadow of a small building.

“Well met, General.” said Capain Maintz with that low rumbling voice that Burdon had become so familiar with over the last two years. 

He saluted the space marine.“Well met, Brother-Captain. Welcome aboard the Stout Resistance. We are honoured to have you on board.”

“I assure you, General, the honour is mine; I am proud to be amongst your men again.”

Burdon’s heart swelled in his chest at these words. He knew his men were some of the finest in the Guard, but to hear a space marine commander say such a thing was truly a proud moment.

As they exchanged greetings, two more Astartes emerged from the Captain’s Thunderhawk. Chaplain Forden, in his matt black armour, a crimson cloak sweeping around him as he walked, with his skull faced helm hanging at his belt, strode down the ramp side by side with Brother Amicus, the Third Company standard bearer. The standard was unfurled, and showed no sign of damage despite the recent fierce fighting it had been carried through.

The captain leaned in to Burdon, and in a voice only the General could hear, asked “Tell me, General, have any of your men been displaying any… erratic behaviour since leaving the surface?” Burdon’s face clouded over, his earlier pride giving way to a feeling of dread. “Yes, there have been several of the episodes Chaplain Forden warned us to be watchful for. Those men have been confined and restrained, as instructed. If possible I would like to discuss their treatment with him later.”

Maintz straightened up, what looked like regret flashing across his face for an instant.
“There is time for that later, General. For now we are here to honour you and your men for service alongside my brothers and I. If I may address your men?” he asked with a nod towards the ranks of Guardsmen. “Certainly, Captain.” Burdon stepped aside as the Marine stepped forward.

“Men of Etrusca,” boomed Maintz, his voice easily reaching all corners of the loading bay, “over the last couple of years we have faced the xenos and the heretic together, at times fighting shoulder to shoulder. We have fought together, and our brothers have died together. Orks, traitors, we have defeated them all. 

“Now that the time has come for us to go our separate ways, I wish to show a token of the respect you have earned with your deeds in the time we have fought together. Too often the Imperial Guard have proved a hindrance rather than an aid to our efforts, but you have shown us that this is not true of all the Guard. 

“Too many of you have distinguished yourselves in the crucible of war to mention individuals, so this is all I can do.” He turned to General Burdon. “Your regimental banner, General?” Burdon frowned, puzzled, but turned to Captain Hist and nodded. Hist moved to motion the regimental standard bearer forward.

The standard bearer marched forward and stopped short of the Space Marine commander. At a gesture from the captain he lowered the banner to present the Aquila mounted on the top of the banner pole. Maintz reached up to his shoulder pauldren, and unhooked a heavy gold cross inset with a stone skull hanging from a thick gold chain. He proceeded to fasten the cross to the regimental banner, then pushed it back up for the whole regiment to see.

Despite their discipline, heads turned in the ranks. The men realized they were witnessing something rare. Space Marines rarely associated with the Imperial Guard outside of the battlefield. Yet here was a mighty Astartes hero bestowing them with an honour trophy, one that looked to have been awarded to him previously. For many this was the proudest day in their lives. Despite the glowering Commissars, a spontaneous cheer started from the back of the loading bay, to be quickly taken up by the whole regiment.

Captain Maintz turned back to General Burdon, who’s chest looked ready to burst with pride. “You do us a great honour, Captain.” he said over the cheering. “We just strove to do our duty to the Emperor as best we could.” Maintz nodded. “That you did, General, and more. You and your man have faced down Orks for the last two years, and most recently the forces of the Ruinous Powers, without flinching. There are many who can not make that claim. Be proud, General Burdon.

“Now, we must leave you. We have been summoned elsewhere. It has been an honour fighting by your side, General.” With that the Space Marine turned and marched back to his transport, his entourage following closely. Within moments all the Marines had embarked, and the Thunderhawks’ engines fired up for takeoff.

Inside his Thunderhawk, Captain Maintz strapped himself into his seat, with Chaplain Forden and Brother Amicus taking the seats opposite. “Well?” asked the Chaplain with a raised eyebrow. Maintz scowled. “Aye. He confirmed it. Several have been struck down.” he said. The Chaplain nodded slowly. “You knew this was likely to happen, Brother.” said the older warrior. “The taint cannot be allowed to take hold.”

Brother Amicus spoke for the first time. “They fought well, Captain, finer than any I’ve seen who are not Astartes. You did them a great honour. They could not ask for a more fitting end.”

“I know what I have to do.” snarled Maintz. He turned to look out a viewport. The gunship slid from the loading bay as he spoke. “It doesn’t mean I have to like it. They are fine warriors, and this way makes me feel the Fell Powers are gaining a victory from it.”

Before his companions could reply, he activated his vox transmitter to an encrypted channel. “_Hunter_, this is Maintz.” He was quick to get a response from the strike cruiser. “Yes, Captain?”

“Shipmaster Oran, initiate firing solution five xi epsilon. Authorisation code delta omega two seven niner. Execute.”

“Received and confirmed. Stand by, Captain.” came the response. After a brief pause Shipmaster Oran came back on the channel. “Torpedoes are outbound, Captain. Impact in fifteen seconds.” Maintz curtly acknowledged and cut the channel.

As the crimson Thunderhawks streaked towards the Hunter, they passed five gunmetal grey torpedoes that represented the death of the _Stout Resistance_ and all aboard her. Soon after, a miniature star bloomed briefly where the troop transporter had been. 
Maintz turn to Forden. “Chaplain, a prayer if you please.”

Forden nodded solemnly, and began. “Holy Emperor, we commend these loyal souls to your care. They have fought and won in your name. Take them to you, for they have proved themselves worthy to fight by your side for all Eternity. They will serve you in death as they have in life, with courage, faith, and honour.”


That's just something I threw together on a wet afternoon. All comments gratfully accepted.


----------



## Gruekillaz (Sep 28, 2008)

pretty good for being bored one day


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

That was a good read. Nice.


----------

